# Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??



## UrMonster (20. Mai 2010)

Moin moin...

Wir bzw. mein Männe konnte gestern Abend einen schönen Steinbutt mit nem 60iger Maß und einem Gewicht von 4,5 kg an Land ziehen....

und nun...ausgenommen im Vitafresh - Kühlfach im Kühlschrank liegend wartet er was nun passiert...Filets oder doch lieber Steaks?#c

Sind gespannt auf Eure anregungen aber nicht so lange warten denn der Hunger steigt ! also haut in die Tasten!

Greezt#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Grössere Pfanne kaufen dauert wohl zu lange . . |kopfkrat

Dann bleibt nur filetieren.


#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

so in etwa,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXvDF_hoqMg

Ach ja, fettes PetriHeil an Deinen Gatten!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Schwenkgrill...


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Wenn mein Lehrmeister mich mit so einem Dolch (Kochmesser) beim Filetieren eines  nicht gerade billigen Steinbutt erwischt hätte, würde ich heute diese Zeilen nicht schreiben können. Aber was willst Du von einem Volk verlangen, daß keine Marine hat. Gruß nach Nienburg, Shorty


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Naja, die gezeigte Filiermethode ist eher was für kleine Platte wie Flundern oder Scholle.

Bei größeren Platten wie Steinbutts sollte man eigentlich an der Mittelgräte beginnen nach aussen..

Mit solchen Messern würd ich - davon ab - aber auch lieber filetieren als mit den wabbligen Filiermessern...

Aber da gibts wahrscheinlich dann auch die gleichen Unterschiede/Glaubenskriege wie bei der Filiermethode, also was solls und nur keine Panik...


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Hallo Thomas, Du ziehst doch das richtige Messer auf Deinem Foto ab oder ist das ein Ausbeiner. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Meeresangler_Schwerin hat dazu mal ne sehr schöne Anleitung verfasst:
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Fischverwertung/Allgemeines/Plattfische-filetieren.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

@ shorty:
Das ist ein gestelltes Foto für die Titelinnenseite von "Bratfisch und mehr" gewesen..
Hatte nix mit Praxis zu tun ;-))


PS:
Genau Franz, sehr gute Anleitung, genau so verfahren bei großen Platten!!


----------



## UrMonster (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Guten Morgen  allerseits,

 @Thomas da hast du recht, das Filetieren war sehr schwer da es sich ja nicht grade um den kleinsten Fisch handelte aber ich hab es mit bravour gemeistert. 

also gab es dann Steinbuttfilet im Rucolabett mit gedünstetem Gemüse *sabber* das war ein echter Gaumenschmaus..|stolz:


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Heiliger Strohsack - ich beiß´gleich in meine Tastatur!!!!     


#6#6#6


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Na prima, hat doch geklappt ;-))

Dann kannste nun ja fgleich nen größeren fangen zum weiterüben 
;-)))


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Also, wenn Du den nächsten so lecker zubereitest, sag bescheid, ich bin dabei. Schön gemacht, sieht mega lecker aus.#6


----------



## Torsten (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*



UrMonster schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> 
> @Thomas da hast du recht, das Filetieren war sehr schwer da es sich ja nicht grade um den kleinsten Fisch handelte aber ich hab es mit bravour gemeistert.
> 
> also gab es dann Steinbuttfilet im Rucolabett mit gedünstetem Gemüse *sabber* das war ein echter Gaumenschmaus..|stolz:


 

ich kann nur sagen hast du gut hergerichtet,und sieht echt lecker aus.

MfG Torsten


----------



## guifri (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

Komm...eigentlich wolltest Du doch nur stolz den Fang präsentieren.#6  Petri dazu:q

Und für´s Anrichten des perfekten Dinners. 9 Punkte


----------



## UrMonster (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*



guifri schrieb:


> Komm...eigentlich wolltest Du doch nur stolz den Fang präsentieren.#6  Petri dazu:q
> 
> Und für´s Anrichten des perfekten Dinners. 9 Punkte




|gr: wenn es mal mein Fang gewesen wäre #q

aber irgendwann kommt auch mein Tag und bis es soweit ist geb ich mich halt mit ein paar " Alulatten" zufrieden und kümmere mich um die Zubereitung|muahah:Frauen an die Macht...macht sauber ..macht essen...macht Kaffee:vik:

und wie man sieht sind wir Weibchen immer noch fähig die Grundbedürfnisse eines Mannes zu befriedigen |sagnix


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*



> und wie man sieht sind wir Weibchen immer noch fähig die Grundbedürfnisse eines Mannes zu befriedigen


Wie, seit wann könnt ihr Bier brauen und Schnaps brennen und den Viderekorder programmieren????


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*



UrMonster schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> 
> @Thomas da hast du recht, *das Filetieren war sehr schwer da es sich ja nicht grade um den kleinsten Fisch handelte* aber ich hab es mit bravour gemeistert.
> 
> also gab es dann Steinbuttfilet im Rucolabett mit gedünstetem Gemüse *sabber* das war ein echter Gaumenschmaus..|stolz:


 


In meinen Augen ist das filetieren um so leichter,je größer
der Platte ist.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## UrMonster (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie, seit wann könnt ihr Bier brauen und Schnaps brennen und den Viderekorder programmieren????




 also mit den Schaps hab ich genau so wenig Probleme wie mit  einem Viedorekorder....

#cdas ist halt so wenn der Dok einem bei der Geburt zu doll auf  den Hintern haut... Du weißt doch, bei den guten fällt dann fällt der  Zippel ab|muahah:

so,genug geschwafelt....ab ans Wasser#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*



> also mit den Schaps hab ich genau so wenig Probleme


Ich sprach vom brennen - nicht vom trinken. Das machen dann  die richtigen Menschen ;-))))))


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*

boah ... was für ein klasse Fang !!!! #6
Glückwunsch ....


----------



## Jose (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zu Groß für die Pfanne...wat nu??*



UrMonster schrieb:


> ... bis es soweit ist geb ich mich halt mit ein paar " Alulatten" zufrieden...



wen (oder was) du alles kennst...

[Honeyball, übernehmen Sie...]


----------

